# Misfits fans enter>>>>>



## godsahn (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.archive.org/details/The_Misfits_January_07_1983_Dearborn_Michigan_Live

it's rough, but any fan will truly enjoy!


----------



## Sjaan (Sep 10, 2011)

I think I just died, shat myself, then came back to life only to not be embarassed, but extremely delighted. I <3 DANZIG!!


----------



## DaisyDoom (Sep 10, 2011)

Danzig is such a douche.


----------



## crazy john (Sep 21, 2011)

nice hahah/ misfits are fuckin awesome. i grew up in the town next to lodi and idk how many ex girlfriends parents went to school with glen or jerry


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 23, 2011)

Danzig is a douche yes, but an awesome douche... I can only dig the Danzig Misfits...The Misfits aren't even the Misfits anymore...now its Only Jerry. (bad Pun I know)


----------

